# Hit list this year....



## EastmanFireFighter (Jun 19, 2014)

What species are yall boys wanting to get this year? I GOTTA get me a plummed out blue wing or I am going to croak. I also want a bluebill...got everything else...


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 19, 2014)

hhhmmmmmmm....... I want a harlequin but that ain't happening this year. May go to Maryland and try and pick up the white wing to complete my east coast sea ducks.


----------



## ghadarits (Jun 19, 2014)

Anything in addition to my normal take of Woodies, Mallards and Canadas would make my season. I'm going to make a real effort to locate some teal this year and then later on in the season  hopefully find some divers to hunt with a friend who has a boat and diver decoys.


----------



## DEE--Bo (Jun 19, 2014)

Eurasian, Black duck.  Tree duck would be nice too.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 19, 2014)

DEE--Bo said:


> Eurasian, Black duck.  Tree duck would be nice too.



Them decoys aught to bring them in!


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 19, 2014)

scooter


----------



## Headsortails (Jun 19, 2014)

Scooter, Canada Goose, Black- bellied Tree Duck


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 19, 2014)

killer elite said:


> scooter



If yall get on any white wings i am making a pilgramage down!! I know they would be the rarest of all three though this far south though.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jun 19, 2014)

A bull sprig, I'm going out west this year so I am keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Jun 20, 2014)

I forgot to mention a bufflehead. If your headed for Texas you will definitely get that pintail. They are by the wads out there. I went to Port Aransas and we filled our trip


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 20, 2014)

EastmanFireFighter said:


> I forgot to mention a bufflehead. If your headed for Texas you will definitely get that pintail. They are by the wads out there. I went to Port Aransas and we filled our trip



You should have seen them buffleheads out there to. Of course if you went air boatin then you were in skinny water. If you hunt the big water they are everywhere...... Golden eyes to!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 20, 2014)

Just quality ducks, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 20, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Just quality ducks, nothing more, nothing less.



This ^^^^ and the quality is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Jun 20, 2014)

The only one left on my hit list last year.. drake pintail.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 20, 2014)

Black, sprig, and can


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 20, 2014)

I knocked off the drake wigeon from my list last year....Still needing a pintail.....Killed a hen redhead last year too so I would like a drake for the wall....


----------



## deast1988 (Jun 20, 2014)

I take anything of the banded variety!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 20, 2014)

deast1988 said:


> I take anything of the banded variety!



Why does it have to have jewelry ?


----------



## tgw925 (Jun 20, 2014)

Mallards, Mallards, and more Mallards. No other duck can cure the itch like green tops in the timber.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 20, 2014)

A good example


----------



## deast1988 (Jun 20, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Why does it have to have jewelry ?



I like putting the notch on the lanyard puffing out my chest and getting down on the daisy cutter. Nothing wrong with a new bird big "King Can" but I nocked several off the list last year but ain't nothing like a banded duck. Geese most are local to where I hunt a screaming woody with some leg chains I'll take it everyday of the week.


----------



## deast1988 (Jun 20, 2014)

Here's one
[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/4EE13CC4-9A8C-42C4-B5CD-E61B80B205A1_zpsnvm4hdsk.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jun 20, 2014)

killer elite said:


> This ^^^^ and the quality is in the eye of the beholder


 in other words those common mergs are goind down!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 20, 2014)

I aint proud and I have killed tons of mallards in my day. I shot ducks. Now If I can shoot a mallard I will but if a merg flys into range he will be dead.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 20, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> If yall get on any white wings i am making a pilgramage down!! I know they would be the rarest of all three though this far south though.



We had white wings I just did not kill one but I sure did seeum


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jun 20, 2014)

killer elite said:


> I aint proud and I have killed tons of mallards in my day. I shot ducks. Now If I can shoot a mallard I will but if a merg flys into range he will be dead.



This^^^


----------



## DEE--Bo (Jun 20, 2014)

Kind of surprised that nobody said gadwall.  Those big late-season drakes sure are pretty.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 20, 2014)

It is hard to beat hearing that grunt and watching
those big greys flutter down into your spread!!



DEE--Bo said:


> Kind of surprised that nobody said gadwall.  Those big late-season drakes sure are pretty.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm with rnelson on the harlequin but I don't see it happening.  Hopefully a big bull can and a wigeon.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Jun 21, 2014)

Man, this one lil thread brought all of us duck hunters back together for a good conversation. And them gads are sure pretty to me in their own kinda way.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 21, 2014)

killer elite said:


> This ^^^^ and the quality is in the eye of the beholder




Yep and most of mine begin with ... dead due to my shotgun!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 21, 2014)

The only US duck that I know for sure I haven't taken is a cinnamon teal.  I've only seen one taken in the eastern US.  One day I am going to go west with that bird in mind.  In the meantime, bring on those quality birds!


----------



## jimbo1187 (Jun 21, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Why does it have to have jewelry ?



Because bandz make her dance...


----------



## Brushcreek (Jun 25, 2014)

I need a can and a band! Knocked a lot off of my list last year. Still need a cinnamon teal to mount to complete the trifecta also.


----------



## folded77 (Jun 25, 2014)

can,can and can


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 25, 2014)

Brushcreek said:


> I need a can and a band! Knocked a lot off of my list last year. Still need a cinnamon teal to mount to complete the trifecta also.



I am right there with you on the teal. Need to make a trip to the hippie statefor a real chance at that one in the states!


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Jun 26, 2014)

A bull Can and ringneck and gwt and bwt


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 27, 2014)

oaky-woods-8-pointer said:


> A bull Can and ringneck and gwt and bwt



If you hunt the big lakes in GA you stand a great chance at a ringer and a smaller but still very real chance at a can.


----------



## andyparm (Jun 27, 2014)

Last year I don't think I started back on the duck page until July...uh oh...

I'm with a lot of the rest of you. Just want to kill some quality ducks! Definitely looking to shoot some fat gaddies and maybe a wigeon or two in SELA in November. After living out there I have made that a yearly pilgrimage for the ducks and trout. After that I'll be hoping to shoot a few divers in the coastal GA area. Shot a hen can last year, but still looking for the drake. Anytime I'm hunting the GA coast I am hoping for those big groups of bluebills to pile in. They lock up just right. I'm ready boys!


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 27, 2014)

andyparm said:


> Last year I don't think I started back on the duck page until July...uh oh...
> 
> I'm with a lot of the rest of you. Just want to kill some quality ducks! Definitely looking to shoot some fat gaddies and maybe a wigeon or two in SELA in November. After living out there I have made that a yearly pilgrimage for the ducks and trout. After that I'll be hoping to shoot a few divers in the coastal GA area. Shot a hen can last year, but still looking for the drake. Anytime I'm hunting the GA coast I am hoping for those big groups of bluebills to pile in. They lock up just right. I'm ready boys!



Showing up in June this year huh................ I haven't left since last duck season


----------



## andyparm (Jun 28, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Showing up in June this year huh................ I haven't left since last duck season



I'm always lurking but when I start posting it gets my excitement level too high...


----------



## Tom Talker (Jul 2, 2014)

EastmanFireFighter said:


> What species are yall boys wanting to get this year? I GOTTA get me a plummed out blue wing or I am going to croak. I also want a bluebill...got everything else...



NAH Man!!! I know what you want!!! S H O V E L E R! LOL


----------



## jdthayer (Jul 8, 2014)

In all seriousness, a fully plumed shoveler is a great looking bird. I'm really wanting a long sprig though. Someday in the near future........


----------

